# PAYBACK



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Well it looks as though i am paying for going beyond myself the last few days :-(Here i am at home having to take the day off from work as my Diverticulitis is acting up and the FM is awfull.I feel sooo guilty when i cant work as my job is taking care of others who depend on me.But what can i do? I have learned if i dont respond early to these signs--then i will be twice as sick and out longer.I sure hope i can soon find a balance.I would really be interested in how you all balance work etc.Thanks JM for the suggestion of the heating pad and water massager--i have done the pad and soak in hot tub but sometimes hot water makes the spasms in my legs worse--strange.sorry to go on---just hate it when i have to call in and explain whats wrong with me. Glad to be able to tell it to those who relate.Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi debbie lee,yeah,never fails.if i overdo it,i pay,sick for weeks sometimes.hot water makes me sick,i heard that was FM,but i guess everyone is different.hope you feel better soon,denny.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Debbielee. Sorry to hear it's a "rough one" today. I know the feeling. Hang in there. Have you had your Diverticulosis problem checked out recently? The reason I ask is that I ended up having to have a sigmoid resection this last February due to a piece of lg. intestine falling down and putting pressure on the pelvic floor and kinking up in a fan type fashion, and...... Anyway, I have to say that the bad stomach aches are now gone. I've still got a problem with "mini" dumps, and some of the sensation to know I have to dump is now gone, but all in all, it's better than it was. Diverticulitis is nothing to fool around with. Mine wasn't at the inflammed stage, but it was loaded with the "pits" and because of the kinking, it had to come out. I know of several people who have had to have a section of colon taken out to get rid of the most of it, and they are doing so much better. Granted, it's a life long battle of making sure you don't get constipated, etc., but I can now eat seeds and nuts, etc. and not have to be so careful. I take a dose of Metamucil every day to put more "bulk" in my stool and it does help. A few days last week I decided perhaps I didn't need it any more, and within two days I was back to "hard to clean up" stuff. Hope I haven't gross you out here. It's hard to explain. Take care of yourself.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Feisty--yes i had a ct scan a couple of months ago--they thought i had a kink but it wasnt. Surgery has been mentioned if i keep getting infections but it will be the last thing i do. Im do for a colonoscopy in Dec.Sometimes it is hard for me to determine if it is a Div. flare or ibs. today it is everything FM and all. I go to Doc for physical tomorrow--so the timing is right lol.Debbie


----------

